# Grounding kit



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got the grounding kit from Ames. Man it would be really nice if they put something in there to tell you where the factory grounded the body/motor/frame, like " put this here!".

Can't find anything either in the restoration guide. 
Is there a "proper location" for the three ground straps, or just find some holes to put them in!

THanks guys.


rich :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe one goes from the coil mounting bracket to the fire wall. Another short one goes between the right front inner fender well and the frame. Not sure about the third one.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mmmmm, why from the fender well to the frame, unless that is the body ground plane connection?
I think the third one goes from engine to frame, now to figure whereon engine.

Thanks Ruk.

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Mmmmm, why from the fender well to the frame, unless that is the body ground plane connection?
> I think the third one goes from engine to frame, now to figure whereon engine.
> 
> Thanks Ruk.
> ...


The core support and body are somewhat isolated from the frame by the rubber mounts, so the strap provides a positive connection. I thought the 3rd one went from the valve cover to the firewall ?
I hear ya on no directions. I went to install the bucket seat brackets yesterday and it didn't seem to matter which one I tried, neither of them followed the floor pan worth a damn...ended up "recontouring" (read BFH) both pieces and adding a 1/4" spacer under the long one to get the seat level....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

on my 66, there is one from the front passenger inner fenderwell to the frame, little short one, near the radiator.


----------

